# Free to good home.............



## Gerry Attrick (8 Mar 2008)

One awful moist and gooey chest infection. Only two previous owners, (Mrs Attrick had a bit of use out of it). Guranteed to keep you up all night coughing and hacking, and ideal for all those who wish to give cycling a break.

Do I qualify for tea and biskits from LTP and lots of sympathy from the female contingent?


----------



## mr_hippo (8 Mar 2008)

Have you tried that Scottish herbal preparation from John Walker? Take neat with ice and about four times a day - won't help but I believe it tastes nice!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Mar 2008)

mr_hippo said:


> Have you tried that Scottish herbal preparation from John Walker? Take neat with ice and about four times a day - won't help but I believe it tastes nice!



Those oriental remedies are very underated. I'll get Mrs A to fetch an unfeasibly large bottle!


----------

